# No More 7 Day View?



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

I noticed yesterday that on the Uber dashboard that the 7 day is now missing. I was comparing 7 day to 30 day as my rating was getting higher. Looked again today and see that I can only view 1 day, 30 day & 365 days. Anyone know why the 7 day disappeared?


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Because Uber hates you.


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Txponygirl said:


> I noticed yesterday that on the Uber dashboard that the 7 day is now missing. I was comparing 7 day to 30 day as my rating was getting higher. Looked again today and see that I can only view 1 day, 30 day & 365 days. Anyone know why the 7 day disappeared?


Same.


----------



## hao (Sep 18, 2015)

Txponygirl said:


> I noticed yesterday that on the Uber dashboard that the 7 day is now missing. I was comparing 7 day to 30 day as my rating was getting higher. Looked again today and see that I can only view 1 day, 30 day & 365 days. Anyone know why the 7 day disappeared?


mine disappeared as well


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

"We can't have you drivers going to court showing how your rating has been improving before we deactivated you right?"

signed any CSR


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> "We can't have you drivers going to court showing how your rating has been improving before we deactivated you right?"
> 
> signed any CSR


I'm not part of this strike and Uber on. Most Uber drivers in my area don't even know about the strike or this website. It's a choice, so I will not be going to court. I drive for extra money only, I have a real job. There is nothing called job security, no matter what field you are in. Uber has no reason to deactivate me as my rating is a 4.67 and I'm driving. Some people have chosen to strike and that's their right. Uber will always find more drivers. I have never on any thread complained about Uber except for the rating system. So what's your point Amsoil Uber Connect? Your comment belongs on a different thread.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I certainly struck a cord with you. I was speaking as if I was them, " ", which I am not.

I hate the fact no 7 day cause I/we have to wait until the weekly summary. So its just more psychological warfare on there part. smfh. .....


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Someone is worried about deactivation I see, anytime you have a 4.6 something rating you are in the zone. I see nothing wrong (and probably some truth) to what AU said and in fact they never mentioned the strike...only you did. Being deactivated for ratings has nothing to do with the strike.

As for the 7 day, I also believe it makes it easier for UBER to cut you off (deactivate you) for ratings as the 30 day moves slower and will not show the trend as much.

If you wish to restrict the answer don't post the question, oh and of course the "they hate you" was a stab at humor in case you did not get it.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well I certainly struck a cord with you. I was speaking as if I was them, " ", which I am not./QUOTE]
> 
> Well I guess you did. I say it like I see it. People can like, love it or leave it. I guess I took your comment the wrong way and apologize. I have seen other posts from people who are NOT Uber drivers and are just the public. Not making reference to Lyft or Taxi drivers either. General public people stirring trouble is all.


----------



## Txponygirl (Oct 4, 2015)

XUberMike said:


> Someone is worried about deactivation I see, anytime you have a 4.6 something rating you are in the zone. I see nothing wrong (and probably some truth) to what AU said and in fact they never mentioned the strike...only you did. Being deactivated for ratings has nothing to do with the strike.
> 
> As for the 7 day, I also believe it makes it easier for UBER to cut you off (deactivate you) for ratings as the 30 day moves slower and will not show the trend as much.
> 
> If you wish to restrict the answer don't post the question, oh and of course the "they hate you" was a stab at humor in case you did not get it.


At the time when that thread was made the strike was not even being talked about. I am certainly not worried about being deactivated at all. That literally made me lol.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Txponygirl said:


> At the time when that thread was made the strike was not even being talked about. I am certainly not worried about being deactivated at all. That literally made me lol.


I have no idea what you're talking about?
What thread?


----------

